# Savannah pro-grind , Oneway Sharping system question



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Has anyone installed the Savannah pro-grind or One way sharping systemm with a WEN grinder.

The instructions say the system works with any standard 8" grinder. I can't find a website for the Savannah Pro-Grind so see if there are any FAQ's on this subject. The WEN is like a Tormak. Thinking I should have purchased Tormak jigs. The Pro-grind looks real easy to set up, and was less expensive than Tormak jigs.

I'm thinking I might have to return the Savannah pro-grind.

Any experience would be helpful

Thanks


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Brand name is? Ans" is Savannah! Just another One Way Wolverine clone!
https://www.ronbrownsbest.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=330

Here is another clone!
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCGRIND4.html

Are the clones better than One Way Wolverine? Wolverine will work with 6" to 10" grinders while 6" & 8" most commonly used by turners.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=sharp-wss

There are other sharpening systems available today unlike the three posted too, any system that will give you consistency at the bench grinder should be okay. Tormek little expensive for what you get whether you have a Tormek grinder or just buying components. Others like Sharp Fast & Tru-Grind probablet least expensive.

OneWay first of its kind with small learning curve has been around forever. My optional Wolverine vari-grid jig came with out knotches like ones today.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I use Tormek jigs with a Grizzly wet grinder. Mainly the svd-186 ? I think for gouges. Just use a platform for other stuff. I use the wet grinder only for resharpening and it works great, saves a lot of steel. I can get all types of gouge grinds. If you go this route I'll share the settings with you.

I use a 8" dry bench grinder with a Tormek bgm-100 ?, allows using the jigs with a bench grinder, to shape/re-shape tool tips. The wet grinders are very slow removing hss. Great for sharpening, horrible for shaping. I can shape on the dry, then take the tool and jig directly to the wet grinder to finish it off.

I already had the wet grinder when I started turning. Starting from nothing, I recommend a 8" slow speed dry grinder and the wolverine system.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

OSU55,

I am going to get the 8" dry slow speed grinder from Rikon. I have the Pro-Grind jig which looks real easy to set up and use. I will return the Wen wet grinder. (or maybe keep it if I have room). I looked but did not find a leather strop for the 8" grinder (accessories list of Rikon). Would adding this to the 8" strop (if I can find one) make sense to get the final super sharp finish?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

No- for a super sharp edge look at the leather strops to polish the burr off the inside of the flute. Not a must have, and that super sharp edge wont last very long. I use a piece of ceramic sharpening rod to knock the burr off, then a final light pass on the wet wheel, but a dry wheel leaves too big of a burr so it doesnt help. Just use the tools as is off a dry wheel (most do) and if you think you need better try a strop wheel inside the flute.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Thought you were talking about this grinder and not wet grinder. Oh well fooled again!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/WEN-120-Volt-8-in-Slow-Speed-Bench-Grinder-4286/205413322

https://www.homedepot.com/p/WEN-10-in-Two-Direction-Water-Cooled-Wet-Dry-Sharpening-System-4270/300676510

The Rikon ½ HP used to be great slow speed grinder for turners when on sale from Woodcraft, see the reviews here kind of old.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/rikon-8in-slow-speed-grinder

Little cheaper from amazon or wait till Woodcraft puts there on sale. Reviews pretty much the same.
https://www.amazon.com/Professional-Power-Tools-80-805-Anti-Vibration/product-reviews/B00H2B78YG/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews

Best advice can give on buying a bench grinder is buy local so can return or get a refund if things go south. Spares you from paying return & restocking fees. Been using a 6" sears BG 3450 RPM 1/3 HP grinder for more than 20 years to sharpen my turning tools. Personally don't care if slow or high speed, next one will be 8".


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Bill

I did order the Rikon 8" grinder to go along with the Savannah Pro Grind.

I am new to sharpening lathe tools. In reading, I found a lot of confusion around "keeping tools cool".


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If instructions don't come with your order suggest to download them. I tried to take a look at PDF instructions but need to log in so didn't bother.

Pro Grind instructions
https://www.ronbrownsbest.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=4&product_id=331

See where your grinder comes with a diamond dresser but don't see a picture of it.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/POWERTEC-Diamond-Grinding-Wheel-Dresser-71003/207154132

Next need a way to measure the bevel angle on your tools before & after resharpening.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Empire-Stainless-Steel-Protractor-27912/202035326

Everything need to know about grinding wheels.
http://www.georgiagrindingwheel.com/grindingwheels_basics.htm

That diamond dresser not just for cleaning wheels but helps true up wobbly wheels too! Those plastic bushing sometimes leave a lot to be desired. Also front & back wheel steel flanges not always flat or true, taking the wheel off and rubbing flanges on sand paper on flat surhace helps. You only need to hand tighten bench grinder wheel do not over tighten!

With your grinder & jig set up according to instructions should be ready to go! Just don't press to hard, sharpening only take few seconds an light tough. If need to change bevel angle use the 60 grit wheel, 120 is for resharpening.

Starting out better to stay with bevel angles that come with your tools some bevel angle like parting tool, skew chisels and roughing gouge angles never change much. Spindle and bowl gouges will change as get more experience. That's why recommend that protractor.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Bill

The Pro-Grind comes with a DVD that has very good instructions. Thanks for the other tips.

I will be reading those as well

Thanks


----------

